

All PyCon 2011 talks and tutorials announced - jnoller
http://us.pycon.org/2011/blog/2011/01/07/pycon-2011-full-talk-and-tutorial-list-now-availab/

======
nailer
I mentioned this on Twitter but I'll repeat it here: everyone who submitted a
talk and didn't get in (about half of the 200 people) is getting personalized
feedback, not a form letter.

I imagine this encourages them to submit next year, but is also one of the
reasons PyCon is a classy conference and Jesse an awesome dude.

~~~
geophile
As an author of papers that have been rejected, I can say that such feedback
is unheard of, and would have been greatly appreciated.

And yes, Jesse is an awesome dude. I worked with him for a few years, and
highly recommend the experience.

------
forsaken
Looks like a great lineup. The idea of the extreme talks is a great one. I
really like the idea of intense, no bullshit knowledge transfer.

I hope that Djangocon has a similar track this year, assuming it goes as well
as I think it will at Pycon.

~~~
kingkilr
This is definitely a concept we'll explore for DjangoCon (assuming it's as
successful as I expect it to be), the one issue is DjangoCon only had 2 tracks
last year, it's a lot harder to have 50% of your talks at any given time
dedicated to "very advanced stuff" then it is to do 20%.

~~~
jacobian
I also suspect — can't prove, but suspect — that there's a higher percentage
of "experienced" PyCon attendees than DjangoCon attendees. Most Django
developers are fairly new to the platform — heck, the platform's fairly new,
relative to Python. So I think there's greater interest in
beginner/intermediate material at DjangoCon than at PyCon.

Just a guess, though.

